# Worried about baby's growth



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just come back from seeing MW - I'm 33+3.    I had my bump measured at 28+3 weeks, it measured 28 cm.  At my 31 week appointment MW didn't measure.  Hubby's a GP and so he measured it the following day and it was still 28 cm.  He doesn't do that sort of thing regularly so advised me to get it checked by MW.  Couldn't reach MW so rang hospital as I was a bit concerned about this and also because I'd lost some weight over last couple of weeks.  MW at hosp didn't seem concerned.  Saw community MW again today who wasn't going to measure but I asked her to.  Bump  is still 28 cm.  I was really concerned and upset.  She told me everything felt fine, that baby had moved position and was now OP and that this could affect measurement.  Am just so frightened that something's going wrong.  When we had ivf, the embryo was v small at first and they told us I'd probably miscarry and I'm now wondering if there's something terribly wrong with the baby.  MW has said if measurements haven't increased in 2 weeks time she'll refer me to hosp. Its made a bit more complicated by the fact that I'm in the process of changing hospitals and so don't really have a hospital I can ring at the moment.

Do you think its worth me getting a private scan? I'd really appreciate a second opinion on these measurements

Thanks in advance

tabbyxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

measuring bumps is a very personal thing and this is why some hospitals don't do it as routine.

Every midwife, and doctor, measures in a different way. If your baby is in the OP position, then the measurements can be affected. Are you having to buy bigger maternity clothes, or filling out the ones that you origionally bought?

Can you compare photos from earlier to now? can you see a difference?

If you need to phone a hospital, phone the one that is closest, even if you needed to see someone while you were away from home, they would find a way of getting any info that they needed, I'd go for the one that you plan to deliver in.

As for the OP position, you need to move your baby's centre of gravity. Try being on your hands and knees as much as possible, go swimming and don't slouch in the couch, get yourself a gym ball to sit on instead

Take care x


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Oink

Thanks for the reply.  Am still wearing same clothes and haven''t got any bigger/heavier for a couple of months.  In fact, I've got smaller, which is why I weighed myself and discovered I'd lost weight.  The hospital that I'm being re-routed to rang yesterday to sort out booking in etc.. and they're going to see me on the 24th and they will do a routine dating scan then.  I'm just not sure if its worth trying to get a private scan sorted in the meantime
tabbyxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

It may be worth another call to the hospital to explain your worries, weight loss and the fact that you haven'y got any bigger.

If not, and you don't mind paying, I think I'd be inclined to have a scan, either NHS or private

Let me know

Take care x


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Oink

Quick update: managed to get a scan privately and baby is growing absolutely fine.  So pleased I got the reassurance I needed.

thanks for your wise words, as ever

tabbyxx


----------

